# fight gifs



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 19, 2014)

1st one is awesome......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2014)

HE PUNCH SLAPPED THE GUY WITH AN ARM PUNCH....THE GOT A DECENT HOOK TO THE JAW....ITS LIKE GOD DOES NO ONE KNOW HOW TO THROW a fing punch


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 19, 2014)

I think most times the first guy throws a big round house and leaves himself exposed just like the 1st one, personally I would go with a straight rabbit punch to the nose or jaw......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2014)

i got trex arms


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 19, 2014)

I had a roommate that was notorious in our area for having heavy hands.  I only saw him hit three guys.  He one punched all three and they all went to the hospital after for stitches.  2 of the guys out weighed him by 30 lbs.  One guy left a trail of blood all the way from our entry way to his car on the street and had to get stitches from his right nostril down to the bottom of his chin.


----------



## charley (Sep 19, 2014)

..i'm laughing, watching this one, because he looked it like he fainted ....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2014)

fell awkward as fuck


----------



## Watson (Sep 19, 2014)

skull bounce on 1st one is priceless....


----------



## charley (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## CG (Sep 27, 2014)

Lol pacman


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Watson (Sep 27, 2014)

Zaphod said:


>



damn thats a shovel hit worthy of some redneck award....


----------



## Riles (Sep 27, 2014)

^^^ this for sure ^^^     I'd like to see the whole thing


----------



## CG (Sep 27, 2014)

I believe that one was called sharkiesha


----------



## Garnet Donald (Oct 10, 2014)

People with the word "Shark" in their names are born aggressors.﻿ I think Sharkeisha just had a lot of pent up aggression because she's called Sharkeisha. People with the word "Shark" in their names are born aggressors.﻿


----------



## SFW (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## jas101 (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## perarded123 (Nov 29, 2014)

a prime tyson would give most boxers a run for the money but lewis was always his kryptonite, styles make fights, and lewis was good counter to tyson.


----------



## BadGas (Nov 29, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> punch to the jaw......



^^This is most effective when someone is talking shit. If you crack'em while they're running their mouth ... Lights out. 

Sorry for the late reply here bro..


----------



## BadGas (Nov 29, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I had a roommate that was notorious in our area for having heavy hands.  I only saw him hit three guys.  He one punched all three and they all went to the hospital after for stitches.  2 of the guys out weighed him by 30 lbs.  One guy left a trail of blood all the way from our entry way to his car on the street and had to get stitches from his right nostril down to the bottom of his chin.



I envy guys that have "clubs" for hands. The kind when they clench their fist, it looks like a sledgehammer. It's for this reason alone.. I only fight guys with smaller hands than me


----------



## BadGas (Nov 29, 2014)

heckler7 said:


>



AWWW I missed this one.. Fucking full throttle!!!


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Nov 30, 2014)




----------

